# Monroe 2022 photos and discussion



## drglinski (May 2, 2022)

Photos of Monroe that weren't of any day but Sunday and not necessarily what you bought.  I only have a few.


----------



## drglinski (May 2, 2022)

drglinski said:


> Photos of Monroe that weren't of any day but Sunday and not necessarily what you bought.  I only have a few.View attachment 1618333
> 
> View attachment 1618334
> 
> ...




Seemed like a lot of middleweights and that people were really pushing the two speed automatic hubs.   High end middleweight bikes didn't seem to sell either.   The mark 5 Jaguar was $750 and didn't sell.   One more show photo.


----------



## hzqw2l (May 2, 2022)

Got a few pictures.  Sold the Moosegoose and a few parts.  Lots of tire kickers on the motomag but no offers.  
Didn't have room to bring more so didn't have to haul more home.
Was a good show after 2 years of covid.
Showed off my 2 keepers.
Time to start looking for another....


----------



## PCHiggin (May 3, 2022)

hzqw2l said:


> Got a few pictures.  Sold the Moosegoose and a few parts.  Lots of tire kickers on the motomag but no offers.
> Didn't have room to bring more so didn't have to haul more home.
> Was a good show after 2 years of covid.
> Showed off my 2 keepers.
> ...



What chainguard on the brown/tan Mead ranger? Looks like Columbia?


----------



## hzqw2l (May 3, 2022)

It's a Westfield guard.  I bought the bike complete with the guard.
Westfield and Schwinn were Mead suppliers...
Unique for sure.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 3, 2022)

Here are some pictures from Sunday:


----------



## Freqman1 (May 3, 2022)

hzqw2l said:


> Got a few pictures.  Sold the Moosegoose and a few parts.  Lots of tire kickers on the motomag but no offers.
> Didn't have room to bring more so didn't have to haul more home.
> Was a good show after 2 years of covid.
> Showed off my 2 keepers.
> ...



Great meeting you John-beautiful bikes! Congrats on the CYOB runner-up award. It was a tough field this year! V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 3, 2022)

More:


----------



## Freqman1 (May 3, 2022)

So here are my pics from Monroe. For Paul and Annie's @pkleppert final show they did another outstanding job in a spectacular venue. For those that have only been to the old Ann Arbor Fairgrounds this was like going from a two-star to five star hotel. You will be missed but I believe you have set the bar and hopefully the new owners of the show will pick up where you left off. I also want to congratulate the winners at this year's show. Some world class bikes to include David's amazing shaft drive Robin, John's @hzqw2l beautiful pair of Schwinns, and Scott's twin cushion Airman Comet--wonder how many walked past this and thought "oh that's a nice five bar" and missed the rear suspension? 

For me 2255 miles and about 140 gallons of the good stuff. I talked to a couple of friends who attended when I got home to trade thoughts on the shows. The common theme to the conversations was the cost of travel and lodging is nothing compared to the experience and lifelong friendships that are developed by attending these events. I see people here complain about how they can't find this or that but if you never come out from behind the keyboard and meet folks you will never develop the network that truly makes this hobby enjoyable. 

Three '39 Zeps, two original paint Bluebirds, Aerocycle, Autocycles, Motorbikes, and all sorts of other bike exotica. I can't wait for next year-hope to see you there! V/r Shawn


----------



## hzqw2l (May 3, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Great meeting you John-beautiful bikes! Congrats on the CYOB runner-up award. It was a tough field this year! V/r Shawn



Thanks Shawn.  It was a pleasure to meet you too.  Take care and thanks for bringing your camera. Awesome  pictures!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (May 3, 2022)




----------



## PCHiggin (May 3, 2022)

hzqw2l said:


> It's a Westfield guard.  I bought the bike complete with the guard.
> Westfield and Schwinn were Mead suppliers...
> Unique for sure.



It’s sure a beauty, guard looks cool


----------



## cyclingday (May 3, 2022)

Thanks for the pics, Shawn.
Good to see a nice profile shot of that shaft drive Robin.
What a magnificent bike!


----------



## PCHiggin (May 3, 2022)

Love the boys Gene Autry, Dad left behind one if his albums….Thanks for the pics!!!


----------



## PCHiggin (May 3, 2022)

hzqw2l said:


> It's a Westfield guard.  I bought the bike complete with the guard.





hzqw2l said:


> Westfield and Schwinn were Mead suppliers...
> Unique for sure.



Nice bit of info. Thanks


----------



## drglinski (May 3, 2022)

Swap meets are like auctions.  You go to them and can’t find something specific but usually end up buying something and taking it home anyway.


----------



## koolbikes (May 4, 2022)

Here's a few photos of the bicycles that the couple from Alaska brought ...





































I sold all my Schwinn Dealer Signs, both clocks and Sales & Service.


----------



## pkleppert (May 5, 2022)

These photos are fantastic Shawn!  Thanks for sharing .  PK & AK


----------



## alexander55 (May 23, 2022)

A few more pictures from Monroe.


----------



## cyclingday (May 24, 2022)

Wow!
Nice pics!
That 1st gen Paramount with the bird’s nest tires is fabulous!


----------

